# Pattern for Knitted Lace Duck Soap Holders



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Craftlon (or yarn), eyes, 3 metres (180 holes) of eye-let lace, and number 10 knitting needles (this pattern is Australian).

TO MAKE:
Body - Cast on 30 stitches, knit six rows (garter stitch)
Knit in lace on next row
Increase each end of next five rows (40 stitches)
Knit in lace on next row
Increase each end of next five rows (50 stitches)
Knit in lace on next row
Knit one row
Cast off 18 stitches, knit to end of row
Cast of 18 stitches, knit to end of row
Knit one row
Next row - knit one, yarn forward, knit two together, knit one, to end of row
Knit 14 rows
Knit two together to end - leave long thread, to thread through these stitches, to draw up, (for the head). Lightly stuff the head with poly fibre.

Beak:
Cast on ten stitches (with either yellow or orange yarn), for beak
Knit four rows
Knit two together to end, leave long thread to sew up. (The beak does NOT need to be stuffed. Sew beak in position on front of head.
Sew up rest of the body - leaving the base open to be able to insert the soap. 
Add the eyes, and tie a ribbon around the neck, through the holes, to finish.

I prefer to use Craftlon (nylon ribbon), as it makes the duck hold it's shape better.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I just love your pattern, thank you, I just love doing knit in lace


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

I have bookmarked your posting so I can find it again very quickly. It is so cute.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for posting it. How does one "knit in lace"? I know the eyelet has holes but I wouldn't know how to incorporate into my knitting. Sorry.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Beatlesfan said:


> I love it! Thanks for posting it. How does one "knit in lace"? I know the eyelet has holes but I wouldn't know how to incorporate into my knitting. Sorry.


In the row where you knit in the lace, you hold the lace next to the yarn, and knit through the eye-let hole and the yarn at the same time...easy - give it a try


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Thank you, I think I will try it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it thank you


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is adorable!!


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

That is just the cutest thing I have seen...I have never knit with lace but am going to give this a try... so where do u get the Craftlon? Thank u for sharing...I love this duck...will have to make one for my mother...shhh for Christmas


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

number 10 knitting needles (this pattern is Australian).

Love this pattern. have knitted with lace but not with Craftlon. One query from a fellow Aussie - re No 10 needles. Do you mean 10mm needles or is that in the "old" sizing which would be about 5mm? I s'pose I am a bit lazy - should just try it! These will be lovely for some of the charity knitting our group does.

Val


----------



## kiwigirl (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you for posting the pattern and link


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

TxCynDoll said:


> That is just the cutest thing I have seen...I have never knit with lace but am going to give this a try... so where do u get the Craftlon? Thank u for sharing...I love this duck...will have to make one for my mother...shhh for Christmas


I bought the Craftlon a long time ago here in Australia, but I haven't seen any for years - maybe some craft stores have it. If you can find it, then a good nylon yarn would suffice.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

KnittingVal said:


> number 10 knitting needles (this pattern is Australian).
> 
> Love this pattern. have knitted with lace but not with Craftlon. One query from a fellow Aussie - re No 10 needles. Do you mean 10mm needles or is that in the "old" sizing which would be about 5mm? I s'pose I am a bit lazy - should just try it! These will be lovely for some of the charity knitting our group does.
> 
> Val


Number 10 knitting needles - would definitely be the "old size".


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you mean 10mm needles or is that in the "old" sizing which

V

Number 10 knitting needles - would definitely be the "old size".[/quote]

Thanks very much for this pattern


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you BettyIrene for generously sharing your darling soap thingy...lol
...I might add ..with the lace on a duck..kinda resembles a SwanDuckit? lol j/k..


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Hilarious! I LOL'd!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is the cutest pattern. I have to try it Thank you for rlmayknit


----------



## phyllianna (May 21, 2011)

Hi 

Thank you so much ,I certainly will be given it a go 


Phyllianna


----------



## Bunty (Sep 21, 2012)

Thankyou Bettyirene, I have made a shortcut of your Pattern, I love it. I Knit for the Homeless and the Needy and we try to give them a little gift at Xmas, these would be ideal for the Ladies and the children. At the moment we are Knitting 'Santa Socks', we put Lollies/Sweets/Candy and a couple of Lollypops in them for the children at Christmas. We have had a lot of requests already this year from Charities, one asked for 200, good that they don't take long to make, and we have a lot of members to meet the Challenge.
Thankyou for the Pattern , these will go down a treat.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Bunty said:


> Thankyou Bettyirene, I have made a shortcut of your Pattern, I love it. I Knit for the Homeless and the Needy and we try to give them a little gift at Xmas, these would be ideal for the Ladies and the children. At the moment we are Knitting 'Santa Socks', we put Lollies/Sweets/Candy and a couple of Lollypops in them for the children at Christmas. We have had a lot of requests already this year from Charities, one asked for 200, good that they don't take long to make, and we have a lot of members to meet the Challenge.
> Thankyou for the Pattern , these will go down a treat.


You are welcome for the pattern - could you post a picture when and if you get the time...wishing you a Merry Christmas...I know that's early - but let it be said I was the first to wish you such lol!


----------



## pattylu (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks so much..


----------

